# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  معرض صور هاتفي Galaxy Mega 6.3 و Galaxy Mega 5.8

## mohamed73

أعلنت  سامسونج قبل قليل عن هاتفيها الجديدين من الحجم الكبير Galaxy Mega 6.3  و Galaxy Mega 5.8. فيما يلي الصور الرسمية التي نشرتها الشركة للجهازين.  أما للاطلاع على كافة مواصفاتهماالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3*      *Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله  فيك أخي

----------


## mehdi_m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عصام البرغثي

بارك الله فيك

----------

